# Grid - "Kann Sitzung nicht beitreten!"



## JonnyD74 (21. November 2009)

Hallo Freunde!

Bin seit geraumer Zeit im Besitz der Grid Rennsimmu.

Kann mich zwar bei bestehenden Spielen - Schnelles Spiel - einloggen,
jedoch wenn ich selbst oder mein Bruder ein Spiel erstellen - der Sitzung nicht beitreten.

Haben beide den Patch 1.3 - hab sogar auf Verdacht -meine Windows-Firewall deaktiviert. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung?

Lg Jonny


----------



## cookiebrandt (21. November 2009)

Eine Lösung nicht wirklich, aber es scheint von Grid ziemlich willkürlich gewählt zu sein. Mein Kumpel und ich zoggen ab und zu und haben es einfach beheben können, indem einer oder beide das Spiel neugestartet hat oder wir uns mit Hosten abgewechselt haben...vielleicht funktioniert's ja bei euch auch.

MfG


----------



## JonnyD74 (21. November 2009)

Danke! Werden es mal versuchen! 
Da denkt man sich - wo sind die guten alten Zeiten.

Das beste Onlinegame bei einer Rennsimmu. war CMR04.
Host eröffnet, nix freischalten müssen, eingestiegen, und es hat gefunzt.

Lg Jonny


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

Alternativ machste Grid 1.0 rauf und holst dir einen Keks dann gehts auch wieder ^^


----------

